# M5 lip spoiler installation...exact placement?



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

I just picked up an M5 lip spoiler and I need some help with installation. I'm not sure of the exact placement or how close to mount it to the rear of the trunk. Anyone have any measurements or suggestions. I'm having my hood painted and I'm going to have the body shop paint and mount the spoiler. I want to make sure I give them exact instructions on placement.
Thanks
Michael

98 528i SP


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

Okay I just found this link for others who need to know:

http://members.cox.net/rsm540i/ReplacingRearSpoiler.pdf

If anyone else still have some advice I will gladly take it


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Nice addition to the archive... can we move this to the DIY section for future reference?
JB


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Lip Spoiler*



hagenmi1 said:


> I just picked up an M5 lip spoiler and I need some help with installation. I'm not sure of the exact placement or how close to mount it to the rear of the trunk. Anyone have any measurements or suggestions. I'm having my hood painted and I'm going to have the body shop paint and mount the spoiler. I want to make sure I give them exact instructions on placement.
> Thanks
> Michael
> 
> 98 528i SP


This might help too!!

http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_M3_Spoiler.htm


----------

